# How many chickens do you have?



## Fowler

I am trying to decide how many chickens to get. I live on 50 acres

Want them for eggs for family and friends. 

How many chickens do you have?


----------



## ThreeJ

The first time I had chickens I had 25, two were roosters. At their peak production I got 18 eggs a day average. I had plenty of eggs to eat, give away and sell. This time I got 30 chicks. I ended up with 4 roosters. How big is your coop? I keep mine in 2 horse stalls. I could keep up to 100, but I am the only one really taking care of them too. I am only on 3 acres.


----------



## cichlid11

the only time i have had chickens is well now lol and i have 8 3 red sexlinks brown egg layers and golden comets also brown egg layers, and recently just got 2 more that are both white one is albino jersey giant and the other is a white banny hen about 6 weeks i would say for something like 50 acres if it was me i would have about 100 chickens reason being is they say for every chicken u are supposed to have 4 square feet for them to grow aslong as they have outside space aswell as inside space u will have healthy chickens


----------



## CasadePolloDesigns

I have 10 hens. 2 each of Buff Orpingtons, Australorps, Partridge Plymouth Rocks, SLW, and Partridge Cochins. I can have 25 hens, and 1 roo in my area, but for the area we planned the coop, we felt 10 was plenty, and we didn't want a roo. Also, at the time I had no clue so many people would want the extra eggs. I have more requests for eggs, than I have eggs to go around. Still, the 10 are plenty right now. I would want to make my inclosed run much bigger if I got more. The hen house is big enough for more though, but this gives them all room to move around.


----------



## Apyl

I currently have 19 Chickens and 9 ducks. We plan to butcher 3 more roosters then we are done until next year. So in the end we'll have 16 chickens. Come next spring we will let the broodies hatch as many babies as they want and either sell the babies, keep a few for more eggs, and some for meat. We have our chickens and ducks to provide eggs for us and neighbors, meat for us and eventually for neighbors, and to give us babies to keep the circle going.


----------



## vondonna

I have 65 hens and 3 roosters. I live in Indiana where it's been nearly 100º with no rain for the last 6 weeks so my egg production is really low. Poor things are doing their best to stay cool. We're going through multiple bags of frozen veggies every day just to try to keep them cool.


----------



## sukisuz

We love in Scottsdale, AZ and are backyard chicken owners. We have 12 hens and we LOVE them!


----------



## ct62

i have about 47 chicken 4 of which are Cornish cross was gonna eat them they are the remaining out of 25 of them but im thinking of incubating so i dont have to buy more and i can hatch as many or few as i like. my other girls are a mix of buffs. speckled Sussex,cinnamon queen, black australorps (sorry if miss spelled),white rocks,silver and golden laced wyndotts, red sex go links and my ducks of 4 muddy  puddles  Daisy  Konnie  and my girls are doin good even though its hot eggs are still going good we free range our girls here in missouri


----------



## Sundancers

I have 20 hens o I had to count them to post) plus 2 free range roosters. (they stay near the hen house, so I don't have to worry about them in the garden.) and I keep them ... just "in case" ... LOL


----------



## UncleJoe

I just recently split our 16 into 3 groups.

1 Roo and 5 hens are free range. One of the hens is now sitting on a huge pile of eggs under the shed.

Another Roo and 5 hens are in a coop and run. These are the egg providers to the tune of about 5 dozen a week.

Then there is a smaller coop where I have 4 Roos from last falls hatching. These are in case we lose the free range Roo or if I decide to fire up the pressure canner.


----------



## Shalva

we have 11 buff orpington hens... our rooster went to his new home today....


----------



## rob

ive only got 3 12 week old pullets. hoping to get more though.


----------



## Okie

I have a trio and one pullet of Icelandic fowl,three hens and a roo of White Crested Black Polish A turken bantam roo and a mixed bantam hen to go with him. And have about 25 young and baby chicks.


----------



## abluechipstock

i have about 10 adults but i live on a small property, if i had 50 acres i'd have a couple hundred easily


----------



## laxbro

I live on about 1 Acre and I have 4 hens but hoping to get more. But with 50 acres I would have about 150 or more


----------



## twentynine

7 Rhode Isand Red hens
8 Barred Rock hens
2 Rhode Island Red roosters
1 Light Brahman hen
1 Production Red hen
2 Black Sexlink hens
1 Sicilian Buttercup rooster

Plus 2 pet chickens
1 crippled Rhode Island Red rooster named Pegleg
1 Black Sexlink rooster named Snowmobile


----------



## Lady_Alia

I live in a little burg town on an acre and a half. Ive got 23 chickens and 3 ducks. 

4 EE
3 black jersey giants (1 rooster)
2 silver laced wyandotts (1 rooster)
2 cinnamon queens (1 possible rooster)
2 australorps
2 either RIR or production reds
2 brown leghorns
2 white rocks
1 Delaware
1 golden sex link
1 I have no idea
And lastly, my baby girl Hawkie Belle. She's a quail Belgium bearded D'Anver. 

Ducks:
Welch harlequin
Pekin
Fawn and white Indian runner


----------



## Beckie

We have 6 pullets...for now. We are planning on building them a larger coop/run area for those times they are unable to free-range on our property and I would like to get at least 6 more come fall.


----------



## sonofliberty

28 mixed brown egg layers, 1 roo, on 5 acres free range coop at night.


----------



## orna

Well...Do you want them for eggs, meat or both? Number of chickens and type will vary depending on your goal. How much housing do you have/ready to build? How much time do you have? How big a budget do you have for feed & maintenance?

I have 9 now and will eventually max out at 12-15 depending on how some chicks grow out...  The end result will most likely be building another run/coop and having 15-20; again, depends on who produces what....
Then again, I'm about 5 min. from downtown!


----------



## KYChick

*We have....*

lots of chickens!! lol
At last count I think we were up to 95. Add to that the 10 geese, 9 ducks, and 13 guineas and we are way over 100. But we live in the country on about 40 acres. We have 1 big chicken coop and smaller ones to divide them up by breeds. We do a lot of the ornamental breeds and my daughter plans to do her FFA project on them.

I have said so many times that chickens are like potatoe chips: You can't have just one! lol

Robin


----------



## dbbd1

Soon to have 3, already grown (darn it). We were going to raise some but had someone in need of getting rid of some.


----------



## CMCLB

We have a 7 acre farm & utilize 3. We have 12 Muscovy ducks, 3 Roos, 11 hens, 7 Guineas, & 2 cows. We're about 5 weeks into raising 51 Cornish Cross. Just processed 4 surplus (mean) Roos this weekend.


----------



## Marengoite

I'm on an acre and a half, part of it under cultivation. Just started in chickens this year with 16 Buckeyes, 3 Barred rocks, 1 Golden comet and 12 Silver spangled Hamburgs. However, this is the "summer" flock. By September, we should be down to 5 or 6 SSH pullets and a roo, the 3 BPRs, GC, and 8 Buckeye hens and a roo. Everyone else will be going to freezer camp.


----------



## machinist

Just two Golden Comets, soon to be 8 when the new pullets arrive. We only have a one acre lot, and just supply our own eggs. I raised a LOT of chickens as a kid, and don't wish to repeat that. But those dark orange yolks and stand-up whites are sure good!


----------



## goatgal

I have 9 hens, 5 year-old hens and 4 pullets just beginning to lay. I'm on a city lot and am limited to 10 hens and no roos. Otherwise, I'd have a couple dozen.


----------



## gbotts

We just got 5 sussex. I am already wanting more!! We have a seven acre farm- so let the expansion begin!!


----------



## dirtdiva

We live on 4 acres, have numerous preditors so chickens have enclosed run and coop. Two hens of the following Standard breeds: Barred Rock, RIR, Welsummer, Barnevelder, EE, one each Australorp and Speckled Sussex, and one Bantam Millifleur D'uccle roo. Also one male/one female lavender guineas. They are 14 weeks old. When older, we'll let them free range our fenced yard when we are present...too many hawks/owls.  LOVE the Barred Rocks! Social, docile and very friendly, I can hold them and they follow me. The Welsummer and EE will allow me to touch them when I hand feed them, but scream in protest when I manage to grab one and hold it. The other breeds are skittish, but beautiful and should lay nice eggs once the egg laying begins!  Will definitely get more Plymouth Rocks!


----------



## ange92040

We live in town so we only have a small flock there are 5 hens ( 1 barred rock, 1Rhode Island Red, 1 New Hamshire Red, 1 Plymoth Rock, 1Columbian Wyandotte) and 1bantam silkie mixed roo. They have two coops and a large enclosed run. So far so good with the crowing he has such a small crow and he is very considerate he doesn't start crowing till around 6am and he seems to know when its the weekend because he doesn't start till around 8am. He doesn't crow very much and most of the time its to answer another rooster about a block away. Our "ladies" and lil man each have a different personalities and I don't think we will ever be with out chickens in our life they give us joy and eggs are the bonus. <3


----------



## Beckie

I have to update ours...we started last April with 3 white leghorns and 3 RIRs. They started laying in late July and were pretty quickly providing about 3 dozen eggs a week. A couple of weeks ago we added 10 straight run babies - 3 white cornish rocks and 6 brahmas. We'll keep the hens for laying and plan on keeping 1 or 2 roosters while butchering out the rest. We also built that new coop we were planning, although the chickens are usually only there at night or during inclement weather, and have revised our goals...now we are moving to dual purpose birds and want our flock to stay right around 24 hens, and raising a brood or 2 a year so we can keep that steady supply of fresh chicken in the freezer.


----------



## fuzziebutt

In my yard, none. In my heart, 15. I don't have my little flock anymore. I'm not able to take care of them, so they have moved on.


----------



## Nate

I have 8 buff orphingtons! 8 barred rocks! 5 blue Andalusians! And 15 black astrolorps!! 2 guineas!!


----------



## farmhand

I have 30 eggs being shipped right now. (Trying not to count them yet.)


fuzziebutt said:


> In my yard, none. In my heart, 15. I don't have my little flock anymore. I'm not able to take care of them, so they have moved on.


I hope you are able to enjoy everyone's chickens here with us.


----------



## jn4

Its spring...regardless of the thermometer. On monday,...I had 21 Hens covering three different breads,....two roosters,...1 1 1/2 yeo Royal Palm Turkey. Fine says I........2 nites ago the spring time Fox family made their rounds. I like a doodle head,...failed to secure and lock down the Pen that night.....

Today the head count stands at 1 rooster,....7 hens....no turkey...
Folks if you allow animals to attack and kill your birds........ITS YOUR FAULT!!!
Not the '****,....opposum.....fox,...or even the coyote......YOU!!

It is our responsibility to protect the lives we keep as pets or there,...and to maintain their health and well-being.
Yes its a hobby,...but its also a life responsibility

ebidit.comok

I feel like a (*&(^^%%^%# @#55 %)($$"?> today! Because I was LAZY!!
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon"><img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## kaufranc

jn, don't be so hard on yourself . Things happen, we are all human.


----------



## KeyMan

I have 19 that are 6 weeks old, but only wanted 1 rooster. So I know 2 maybe 3 will become chicken salad.


----------



## Energyvet

Try to forgive yourself. They gotta eat too. And you are human and as such you are not all knowing and all seeing. And this is a great time to repopulate as chicks are everywhere. 

I am sorry for your losses. It's hard on the heart. We all lose chickens. They're more fragile than we'd like to acknowledge.


----------

